# Anyone used an Ancol Happy at Heel Harness?



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy does pull quite a lot on the lead and I have read about this one, but before I splash out, I just wondered if anybody had any experience of this type? There are so many on the market these days.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have no experience of this harness but have used similar.
I have used and advise the Mekuti harness which also has a 30day money back guarantee. I have had great feedback from them (including a LOT of veterinary staff with pulling dogs!!)
They come in nice colours too- i use the collars and leads for my lot 
http://www.mekuti.co.uk/


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry I've also no experience of that type of Harness. We also use a Mekuti harness with Stevie that we're very happy with.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. My left hand is actually red raw where I held the former lead as Lucy pulled so much. However, I have just purchased a Happy At Heel Harness off the internet. I must say so far we have been really pleased with it. My 6 month old pup (Lucy) is actually trotting by my side. If she pulls at all, then the harness tightens round her front and pulls her to me. Its a bit fiddly threading the lead through the harness but once you have grasped it its no problem. The only issue I have is that she likes to chew the strong nylon lead it comes with! I paid £14 and think it is money well spent. Hope this helps.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Soudns good Sue  thanks for the update ... I may need a few of these then lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have tried a number of harnesses with Ted including the happy at heel. The pet shop I purchased mine from let me trial it up and down the street outside. It seemed to work so I purchased it BUT Ted soon seemed to get used to it and it has been pretty ineffective. I took receipt of a Gencon all in one yesterday and tried it a last night and first impressions are it seems pretty good.....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lola24 said:


> I have no experience of this harness but have used similar.
> I have used and advise the Mekuti harness which also has a 30day money back guarantee. I have had great feedback from them (including a LOT of veterinary staff with pulling dogs!!)
> They come in nice colours too- i use the collars and leads for my lot
> http://www.mekuti.co.uk/


That looks like a serious piece of kit


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

We also use a Mekuti harness on the recommendation of the trainer at our puppy class. We still use an ordinary lead if we have plenty of time to correct Raffy but if we are going for a quick walk or if my muscles are sore we use the Mekuti. Raffy will still pull a bit but he's much easier to control and generally behaves better when wearing it. It seems to have a bit of a calming effect.


----------

